# يا احباب ال Aspen Plus وصل



## ابو اسيل 99 (27 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم يا احباب

اليكم برنامج ال ASPEN الذي طال انتظاره وقد قمت بتجزئته الى خمسة اجزاء بعد عناء كبير نتيجة لكبر حجمة. سائلا المولى ان ينفعكم بة وان ينفع الامة بكم. 

ملاحضة: يجب فك جميع الاجزاء في ملف واحد ومن ثم قرائة ملف ال CRACK الذي بداخلة للتحميل. 

اسالكم بالله العظيم ان تدعو لنا بالفردوس الاعلى وان لا يذرني فردا وهو خير الوارثين.

Part 1 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D3F1DVYL 
Part 2 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2Z61EOMP
Part 3 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5ZF1LEMY
Part 4 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VK7OIPC9
Part 5 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V8W0RQXN

:2: اخوكم ابو اسيل.


----------



## frowaie (27 مايو 2007)

مشكور عزيزي وجاري التحميل


----------



## أبوعلي الكيماوي (27 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي بس ما تقدر ترفعو على موقع تاني؟؟


----------



## omaroma1 (28 مايو 2007)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــور*

ممكن مكان تاني مثل SENDSPACE 
او لو اي حد عمل Download يرفعه على مكان تاني 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الفخير (زكاة العلم نشره)


----------



## abdou151 (29 مايو 2007)

عندى مشكلة فى التحميل من هذا الموقع...أرجو أن ترفعه على الRapidshare!!


----------



## zork (29 مايو 2007)

الف شكر لكن لا نستطيع التحميل من هذا الموقع

الرجاء وضعه على http://www.4shared.com/

هذا الموقع متاح للكل و يعطيع حجم كبير للتحميل


----------



## ابو اسيل 99 (29 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الثاني لمن لم يستطيع تنزيلة عن طريق ال Rapidshare*

ألجزء الثاني ل ASPEN 

Part 2 http://www.sendspace.com/file/8shuao


----------



## zork (29 مايو 2007)

ارجوكم ساعدونا

لا نستطيع دخول هذا الموقع



*****************************

الموقع الذي اخبرتكم به مسموح في السعودية

http://www.4shared.com/


----------



## جلال جمال (29 مايو 2007)

الرجاء اعدة تحميل الجزء الثاني


----------



## zork (29 مايو 2007)

please up load the files here

http://mihd.net/


----------



## palestine-eng (29 مايو 2007)

مشكور كثير على البرنامج

يا جماعة كل الروابط شغالة ما عدا الرابط الثاني والاخ الكريم ابو اسيل قام باعادة تحميله على موقع اخر وهو يعمل انا نزلت اول اربعة بقي علي الخامس الملفات كبيرة كثير


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (30 مايو 2007)

مشكور على الجهد لتوفير البرنامج.. 

لكن ما زبط التحميل إلا الملفين لأول والثاني..

هل من الممكن إعادة الرفع ؟


----------



## softchem (30 مايو 2007)

الف شكر لك يا ابو اسيل على هذة التحفة الجميلة التى طال انتظارها من قبل الجميع
الله يوفقكم ويرعاكم لعمل الخير


----------



## zork (30 مايو 2007)

palestine-eng قال:


> مشكور كثير على البرنامج
> 
> يا جماعة كل الروابط شغالة ما عدا الرابط الثاني والاخ الكريم ابو اسيل قام باعادة تحميله على موقع اخر وهو يعمل انا نزلت اول اربعة بقي علي الخامس الملفات كبيرة كثير


 

نحن بدورنا نهنئكم و نشكر الأخ ابو أسيل

لكن الموقع ممنوع في السعودية

:4:


----------



## palestine-eng (30 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا ابو اسيل انا نزلت كل الاجزاء وكلها شغالة والبرنامج بعد فك الضغط حجمه حوالي 600 ميغا بايت.

انا مو عارف انزل البرنامج واعملو setup يا ريت اذا في حدا بقدر يساعدنا البرنامج معقد تنزيلو


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (30 مايو 2007)

أخي palstine-eng

البرنامج اعمل له setup عادي .. من خلال النفذة الرئيسية .. وهو يقوم بالازم ..


----------



## palestine-eng (30 مايو 2007)

بدنا واحد يضع لنا صور توضح كيفية تنزيل البرنامج بعد تنزيل الملفات الاجزاء الخمسة لان تنزيل البرنامج صعب


----------



## muslimonline7 (1 يونيو 2007)

نعم رجاء

لإني أنا أيضا لا أعرف كيف أقوم بتنزيله

رجاء يا إخوان المساعدة


----------



## صابرسعيد (1 يونيو 2007)

عندى مشكلة فى التحميل من هذا الموقع...أرجو أن ترفعه على الRapidshare!


----------



## ابو اسيل 99 (2 يونيو 2007)

انتظرو يا احباب وسوف اسلعدكم على تحميله. الرجاء من الاخوة الذين قامو بتنزيلة ان يقومو برفعة على المواقع الاخرى التي سيتطيع استعمالها الاخوة في السعودية والدل على الخير كفاعلة 

اخوكم ابو اسيل


----------



## ابو اسيل 99 (2 يونيو 2007)

*كيف تعمل setup ل aspen plus*

يا احباب اليكم طريقة عمل setup لبرنامج ال Aspen واعتذر عن الكتابة باللغة الانجليزية

1. يجب فك الاجزاء الخمسة في ملف واحد
2. بعد فك الاجزاء ستجدو icon SETUP قومو بالضغط علية
3. ستظهر صفحة جديدة اضغط على Aspen Engineering Suite 
4. Next
5. All Products then Yes then Standard then Next
6.سوف تظهر صفحة لاختيار انواع برامج ال ASPEN التي تودون تنزيلها وهي على ما اعتقد 10. هذا البرنامج معمول له crack فقط ل Aspen Plus 10.2 لذا اختارو فقط Aspen Plus 10.2 
7. Next >Next >Next ثلاث مرات
8. سوف يبدا البرنامج بال installing وانصحكم بالذهاب الى النوم في هذه المرحله والعودة بعد صلاة الفجر (الله يقويكو للطاعات)
9. سوف تجدون الكومبيوتر سيالكم اذا تودون اعادو التشغيل ويجب الضغط على OK
10. سوف سالكم البرنامج عن Aspen Licening Scheme.....Products لذا اضغط Cancel
11. اذهب الى الملف الذي عملت فية extraction للاجزاء التي قمت بتزويدها لكم وافتحو ملف ال crack ثم اقرأو Readme
12. هنالك بعض التعليمات باعادة copy البرامج التي في ملف الcrack وعمل past لها في الامكنة التي تقراونها في ملف readme
13. الان ال Aspen جاهز للعمل.
Go to Start > Aspen Tech > Aspen Engineering Suite > Aspen Plus 10.2 > Aspen Plus user interface
14. Aspen Plus startup
15. choose template> OK> OK > OK 

والله هو الموفق ولا تنسونا من دعائكم.

يا اخوه يا من قمتم بتنزيلة بالله عليم لا تحرمو باقي الاخوه من هذا البرنامج سيما وانا لا استطيع تنزيلو على المواقع المطلوبه كونها محجوبة عندي ولا اود رفعها ايضا على RapidShare لانه اثناء الدخول الى هذا الموقع ستجد بعض الصور المخله بالادب ثم انه يمنيك بجعلك تقوم بتنزيل اول جزء ومن ثم ينكد عليك عيشتك بتنزيل باقي الاجزاء لذا شو اللي يريحك من القرد .... طلق امه.

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم .... نفعكم به ونفع الامه بكم


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (2 يونيو 2007)

ممنونين ياابو اسيل سويت الي ماحد سواه وياليت تعيد النضر في تحميل الجزء الثاني والاول مع كل حبنا وتقديرنا


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## zork (3 يونيو 2007)

الرجاء من الإخوة المساعدة

لو كل واحد يرفع جزء على هذا الموقع نكون لكم شاكرين


http://mihd.net/


----------



## midors (3 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر ياباشا وياريت لو عندك شرح للبرنامج


----------



## zork (4 يونيو 2007)

الأخ ابو أسيل 

لك رسالة على الخاص


----------



## El Hassan (4 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اشكر الاخ ابو اسيل على البرنامج.انا على سبيل المثال بقالي اكثر من سنتين واناابحث عليه. لكن يا ريت لو فيه واحد من الاخوة بيقدر يحمله على 4 شاير.
مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## midors (6 يونيو 2007)

مفيش حد ياجماعة عندو شرح للبرنامج


----------



## zork (9 يونيو 2007)

يا اخوان 

و تعاونوا على البر و التقوى


لو ممكن ترفعوا البرنامج على موقع مفتوح في السعودية


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ziyad3a (16 يونيو 2007)

*مشكلة في الروابط*

الاخ ابو اسيل المحترم
شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ونسال الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يبارك فيك واذا كان بالامكان ان تقوم انت او اي واحد من الاخوان الذين قاموا بنزال البرنامج برفعه مرة اخرى وعلى موقع الــ rapidshare حتى يتسنى للجميع تحميل هذا البرنامج ولك منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## haadi (17 يونيو 2007)

و الله اللسان يعجز عن إعطائكم لحقكم فجزاك الله خير الجزاء و أثابك وأدخلك الفردوس الأعلى
و سوف أبدأ التحميل بإذن الله...


----------



## zork (19 يونيو 2007)

الإخوة اللى نزلوا الملفات

ارجوكم تخبرونا عن حجم كل جزء

لكي اعرف هل البرنامج نزل مزبوط وله لا

ارجوكم التجاوب معنا


----------



## 5hafed (25 أغسطس 2007)

الرجاء وضع part 2 مرة اخرى لانى لم استطيع تنزيله
وشكرا على هدا الجهد الطيب


----------



## Karim07 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

هناك مشكلة في تحميل الجزء الثاني نرجوا اصلاح الوصلة


----------



## 5hafed (23 سبتمبر 2007)

يا شباب الجزء الثانى انزالتة ولاحطة انه يحتاج سرعة عالية حتى يمكن تنزيله 
و شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## saaaaaam (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## alsane (9 أكتوبر 2007)

the program work well thans abu assyl so mouch


----------



## silicon_100 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

I couldn't download it, but I'll retray, thanx a lot.


----------



## dr.zebida (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*please help*

يا جماعة، بداية كل عام و انتم بخير
الرجاء المساعدة ، لانه عند الانتهاء من تحميل البرنامج بيطلب مني الرقم السري او رقم التفعيل مع انني عملت كل شئ مثل ما كتبتوا


----------



## amira_abdelrehiem (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج لكن التحميل من الموقع صعب جدا ياريت اللى حمله يشرح طريقه تحميله او ينزله على موقع تانى


----------



## علي الفتال (14 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بهذه الجهود الخيره
ندعو لك بالفردوس ان شاء الله


----------



## berba79 (15 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يا أخي أبو اسيل جزاك الله الف خير على هذا البرنامج الرائع , بس للأسف عندي مشكلة في تنصيب البرنامج . بعد فك الضغط تظهر عندي خمسة اجزاء وكل جزء بيه ملف setup وبصراحة حاولت ان انزله ما نفعت كل الطرق . فيا ريت توضح لي طريقة التنصيب وجزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## fadiragb (16 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا 
بس ممكن تحميله على موقع سهل التحميل منه 
ولكم كل الخير والبركه


----------



## الواسطي 2007 (22 مارس 2008)

مشكور ياخي على هذا الجهد وما قصرت وبارك الله فيك خدمة للكيمياويين ... مع التقدير


----------



## eng_bol (23 مارس 2008)

لسلام عليكم 
أنا سعودي(يعني مااقدر أحمل هذا البرنامج)
ممكن تساعدونا عن طريق موقع يمكن أن نحمل من خلاله


----------



## ماكـــس بـــلانك (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسام ح (29 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ramzi etaher (9 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد عبدرب الرسول (9 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي على اسبن نرجو ارسال طريقة العمل ياريت لو كان بالعربي


----------



## هيثمعمر (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزا اللة خيرا اخونا ابو اسيل. بالنسبة للاخوة في السعودية ارجو مراسلتي لتامين نسخة لهم. والله الموفق


----------



## white hand (2 يوليو 2008)

*الجزء الثالث*

السلام عليكم
مشكورين على الجهد
لكن الجزء الثالث لا ينزل بشكل كامل مما يسسب مشاكل عند فك الضعط 
نرجو رفع الجزء الثالث مرة اخرى
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## 33kk33 (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم شباب 

انا عندي البرنامج والاجزاء 5 ممكن اساعد في اعادة رفعه علي اي موقع 

ستكون اعادة الرفع بعد اي طلب بعد ردي 

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## dr.Osama (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور كثير اخي على حبك للمساعدة، الرجاء اعادة رفع البرنامج 
تحياتي


----------



## 33kk33 (13 مارس 2010)

dr.Osama قال:


> مشكور كثير اخي على حبك للمساعدة، الرجاء اعادة رفع البرنامج
> تحياتي



ان شاء الله غدا اقوم برفعه اخي لانني الان لست في البيت 

سارفعه علي 

www.4shared.com 

من اراد ان ارفعه علي موقع اخر سارفعه ان شاء الله


----------



## 33kk33 (14 مارس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/239420052/932c4eb9/Part_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/239426862/9379131e/Part_3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240612064/6e5ee7d5/Part_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240621121/2e8f6957/Part_4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/241251466/5d8a6ea9/Part_5.html


----------



## mustafaelhamrouni (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأدخلك الفردوس الأعلى أمين.


----------

